# Satellite Radio Install Questions



## Camelman16 (Nov 20, 2008)

Alright everybody, I've looked just about everywhere and I still can't seem to find how to install a Sirius satellite radio in my Dub, so hopefully somebody can help or at least point me in the right direction. I know there's probably some FAQ that I'm completely missing, but I've looked high and low and still haven't found it.
I've got a 2004.5 GLI with a Monsoon double-din head unit. I don't have a 6 disc changer. I want to install a Sirius satellite radio and make it as neat and clean as possible. Is there a plug to just plug it in to the back of the head unit? I've seen 853 different ipod adapters listed everywhere, but I can't seem to find one for the satellite. Also, I know this sounds really stupid but, once the auxiliary is plugged into the back, what do I press on the front to access it?
Also, is there any way to integrate the Sirius antenna into the factory antenna on top? Has anybody done this before with good results?
Lastly, I'd like to install the satellite radio above the CD player, where the slot for the stability controll currently is. I've seen people move those buttons on top around (where the 4-ways and defroster are) but how is that actually done? Anybody done this and have some pictures and advice they can share?
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Satellite Radio Install Questions (Camelman16)*

Hello,
On Enfig's website, they seem to have various options for connecting an aftermarket Sirius and would be accessed as an external CD-changer.
Enfig options


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Satellite Radio Install Questions ([email protected])*

My personal favorite mounting location is still in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371742
Take your pick, they all look awesome.


----------

